# About to purchase an M4 comp



## B-Line (Oct 13, 2004)

I couldn’t help but wonder why the HP increase is so minimal? It would make sense with a NA engine where another 20hp is more difficult to tune/achieve. But, with a bi-turbo V6 that is easily capable of delivering another +150 HP, why wouldn’t they step the HP output increase by 50hp or so? 
brakes? Suspension? What is the weakest link preventing BMW from pushing the envelope a bit further for the added cost?

again, just wondering.


----------



## drzoom (May 10, 2013)

It’s an inline 6, but that decision could be driven by a host of considerations such as reliability, cost, emissions, etc. Let’s see if others have a better idea. Which options are you considering?


----------



## B-Line (Oct 13, 2004)

I meant inline 6.. Thank you. 

I'm not overly concerned with the options. It won't be my daily driver. It's going to get a lot of track duty.


----------

